# Blue, sticky, eggs?



## Clone54 (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres the scoop. 4 gallon tank with an adult female swordtail, a 37 day old swordtail (female?) and an 11 day old swordtail (unknown sex). There is also an apple snail (? looks like the pictures i've seen i'm about 95% sure).

about 2 weeks ago there was an adult and young snail in the tank. for several days (about 5 or 6) the snail has been unusually sluggish (typically actively crawling around the tank all day) then i noticed there were some blue egg things (about 1 mm in size it seems) in this clear slime on driftwood. a day later the adult snail died. I figured...end of his life eggs were the things that did it for him/her. the eggs didnt look like photos i saw online but i've never seen them in person so i simply just figured this is what they are...

about 1 week later...i found more of these mystery eggs but only the baby (about 3 week old) snail is left in the tank besides the life listed above...here are pictures any ideas?


















here is a photo of the adult snail from a few weeks ago


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not able to view the pics since I'm on my work computer  , but it sounds like snail eggs. Even young snails can reproduce/lay eggs.

Now I'm anxious to get home this evenging so I can see you pics! 

-Dave


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

The only inhabitant, to my knowledge, of an aquarium that lay eggs in a slime are snails.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These eggs are not the eggs of the snails you pictured. The briggs snails lay eggs over the water level and in a hard shell clutch. They may be eggs from another snail.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably ramshorn or pond. It also makes me think you have a snail sorceror as its casting moon shaped marks everywhere.

I think it says you need moonlight.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like the common pond snail egg sack


----------



## Clone54 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm I wonder where this snail could have come from because I've only had these yellow ones in the tank and small ones started popping up i just figured they were from the ones in there...I'll try to post a picture of it soon


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with common pond snail eggs. They can come from anything you've put in your tank. If one egg survived on a plant, piece of wood, gravel. etc.... that's all it takes.

I wouldn't worry too much. I've got pond snails, ramshorn, teeny little trumpets, and I don't see much damage to the plants...some...but not much.

-Dave


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Pond snails and rams just sort of materialise. I think they teleport into small bodies of water. I've been busy adding trumpets to my aquarium but those are good snails. Except when they uproot my freshly planted glosso.


----------

